

Improving SSL Warnings: Comprehension and Adherence [pdf] - _ikke_
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/43265.pdf

======
wila
a link to the accompanying presentation is here [1] This is an interesting
topic as the way browsers currently treat SSL warning is very user unfriendly.
Most users just know what to click to get past the warnings, not what the
warning actually means for them.

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1TNFx6eaQVfe83PV80-FZ...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1TNFx6eaQVfe83PV80-FZ39QY1dSLGCWW8f2i5-NeJ48/edit#slide=id.p)

